# 7 reserve officers added



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*7 reserve officers added*

Friday, November 10, 2006 By DAVID REID
*[email protected]*

HOLYOKE - Seven new reserve police officers have been appointed by the city, and five of them have already begun attending the state police reserve academy nights and weekends.

The seven are Patricia Alicea, Liam M. Glasheen, Mark H. Harrison, Brendan J. Boyle, Stephen J. Norton, Michael J. Hoar and Efrain Cruz. All are city residents and were appointed by Mayor Michael J. Sullivan from a list of candidates certified by the state Civil Service Commission.

Glasheen, who is currently a police officer in another town, and Hoar already have attended the reserve academy, Scott said. The rest began their part-time training on Oct. 3 and are scheduled to graduate on Dec. 19.

Before they can hit the street in uniform, however, they must also become certified as first-responders and complete weapons training, Scott said.

Current departmental policy allows for reserve officers to be regularly scheduled for shifts and used to augment the regular full-time patrol force.

The recent round of appointments brings to 16 the reserve force, from which almost all permanent police officer appointments are made.

After the group completes its training, Scott said, he will ask the mayor to fill five vacancies on the full-time patrol officer force. Currently, the department has 93 patrol officers, although the budget funds 98 positions.

The patrol force vacancies were created by recent retirements, promotions and one dismissal, Scott said recently.

If Sullivan agrees to fill five patrol slots, the state Civil Service commission requires that 11 candidates be interviewed. That list will be supplied by the commission, drawing heavily from the city's reserve list. Because the city police hiring is guided by a court order, every three full-time appointments must include one minority applicant. 
Currently, Scott said, the reserve force includes only two minority candidates, one of whom is also a woman.

Alicea is currently a police department dispatcher. Boyle's father Kevin is a city patrolman.

Scott said yesterday that filling the full-time patrol positions will help reduce the need for overtime funds, which are used to fill vacancies and to replace officers on vacation, sick or injured-on-duty absences.

Another way to reduce dependence on overtime funds is through state and federal grants.

Scott said yesterday the department has applied for and expects to receive a state Community Oriented Policing grant. Last year, the city received about $300,000.

Scott said he is proposing to use the grant money to fund extra patrols at the Holyoke Mall at Ingleside, for ongoing upgrades to the department's communications center and for a beefed-up police presence at the annual St. Patrick's Parade.


----------

